# Best place to put fogger hose into enclosure..



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey... as it stands, I have niles in a 40 gal wide breeder tank with locking screen top built in. (On other threads have posted his big enclosure pics which is still in progress, but will be finished by the time he needs it. Also he has been hibernating since oct and measures in at only 18in...so...with that out of the way, haha) I have a reptifogger aimed in through the top of the screen currently, with the motor unit next to the tank on the floor. Ideally, when I put the big enclosure together, where should the 'fog ' be coming in for optimum benefit? A hole near the top, middle, bottom? Through the floor? And also should it be in the middle or one side? Hot side? Cooler side? The enclosure is 6ft long/ 4 tall and 3 wide. In the breeder tank I have it aimed in the middle of the tank and because of the size enclosure it gets kind of wet and condensed there. Obviously in the 6footer it will be less likely to happen, so... any input welcome.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 8, 2013)

If u have the sliding screen top ots not strong Godzilla torn it apart

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

No his new enclosure is wood and will have plexi doors etc. He is sleeping and very safe right now.haha.no worries. My question is about the best way to have the fogger hose positioned into the 6ft wooden enclosure. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

D, I heard to put the fogger on the cool side, which is what I did, but I am having second thoughts. Since the tegu spends most of its time on the warm side, I think that warm moisture would help with sheds. I am thinking about reconfiguring Gwangi's cage like that. That is just my idea. I can't say if it is right, but I am going to try it.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks dubya. Right now I have it in the center because I figured some would go to the hot side and some to the cool. I think it works out fine, but I just wonder if it would be different once he's in his large enclosure... hmmm 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Feb 8, 2013)

The best place to have it is coming in from the bottom in the center.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

So up through the floor then? Or like back wall but close to substrate? Hmmmm. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

If you put it up through the floor, eventually condensation will fill the tube with water and block it. Unless the fogger is under the cage and excess water can drain back into the fogger.


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 9, 2013)

For me, I acualy have the hose feed directly into her hide. She spends a lot of time in there, and I keep the fogger on low, so as long as she is in there, she is always wet. It reeeely helped to get rid of the very bad shed that she had.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm.... I'm going to have to think about this a lot before drilling holes in his enclosure. :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 10, 2013)

I mounted my fogger output kind of high because Gwangi throws dirt everywhere and I wanted to avoid having dirt go down the tube and into the piece of crap repti-fogger.


----------



## james.w (Feb 10, 2013)

If you can put it under the enclosure and the pipe/tube straight up that would work or coming in from the back a couple inches above the substrate will work.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok ...thanks everyone for the input. I think I do want to keep it centered and near the bottom. I feel like I need to mount the actual unit in/on some kind of platform on the outside of the enclosure because I'm relatively sure the intake vents are allowing debris from the floor to damage the fan...I will be sure to post any pics or modification info ( on the reptifogger thread too) once I have experimented with and decided on the different ways to set it up.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg...so I opened my fogger and yes i could access the fan ( or at least one of them) .i cleaned and oiled everything and the buzzing is still present! Grrrrrr. I have to bang on it and eventually it works BUT i have a feeling it will one day soon cease to function. It is not the part that produces fog that died...it's the fan that blows the fog into the tube. I'm so aggravated. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

